

Ask HN: Is there life after OOP? - Angelo8000

Hello!
I can't program OOP worth shit.
I understand it is a failing of mine, and not OOP.<p>I get procedural, but not OOP.<p>Yes, yes.. I can create a car class and instantiate it, and compose an engine that is part of the car class, as the usual examples of OOP for idiots like me go.<p>But when it comes to real, actual, practical OOP programming, I would rather find myself rolling around in steaming goat feces than figure out what a generic collection is or what a Visitor Pattern is.<p>Is there any hope for me?<p>None, right?<p>I will stick to janitorial work, yes?<p>Thank you kindly, dear sirs and madame.
======
schoash
I first learnt OOP together with C++. I didn't understand much. Second attempt
was learning JAVA in connection with OOP, it was super easy. So maybe you give
the java + oop combo a try.

------
hasenj
Try reading the code of an open source project that uses OOP.

or, maybe it would help to first learn about functional programming. Then, you
will see that polymorphism is just a poor man's closure.

Anyway, the most important thing is: don't try to fit your program design into
the oop model. Instead, model your program in the way that makes most sense to
you. If that's not OOP, then so be it.

------
MojoJolo
I think you know the basic of OOP. Try learning an MVC framework. Maybe it's
the next thing to do to have a deeper understanding of OOP.

